# apache2-mpm-worker installieren [Debian Wheezy]



## peri0603 (29. Okt. 2013)

Ich möchte gerne statt apache2-mpm-prefork das Paket apache2-mpm-worker einsetzen. 

<<< Ausschnitt aus SSH Konsole>>>

peri0603@j67711:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-worker
[sudo] password for peri0603:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  apache2-mpm-prefork libapache2-mod-php5
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  apache2-mpm-worker
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/2,256 B of archives.
After this operation, 9,693 kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]?

<<<Ausschnitt Ende>>>

Wie man hier sieht wird mod-php5 entfernt. Das Problem ist dann, dass _SquirrelMail _und_ PHPmyadmin _nicht mehr funtionieren, da sie ja ohne mod-php5 nicht mehr funktionieren.

Gibt es hier einen Lösungsansatz. Ich verwende den Server nur für mich und verwende PHP als PHP-FPM und benötige deshalb kein modphp und Worker ist ja von der Perfomance viel besser als Prefork.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2013)

Du kannst z.B. manuell einen vhost für squirrelmail und phmyadmin erstellen der php-fpm verwendet und darüber dann diese beiden Programme aufrufen.


----------

